# Maryland Blizzard De-Ice Patrol Pics



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW was this one a good one, non stop work through 29" of Blowing White out, the team really pulled together


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

More pics here


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

The pic with the sidewalk . that has always been a constant refreezing problem on that building. You guys ready for the next system coming in Monday into Tues ?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Marek;2115524 said:


> The pic with the sidewalk . that has always been a constant refreezing problem on that building. You guys ready for the next system coming in Monday into Tues ?


Are you familiar with that site?? Where are you located in MD?

Yes, We are ready.We made some more Brine Sunday and are getting more Liquid IBG in tomorrow to mix in with it. We do have 2000g of our Hot Brine(calcium Blend) on site in Columbia that we will use up maybe Sunday night for pre-treating, but will Probably be re-filling those Tanks with the IBG blended Brine now that we see how well it works. Picking up some Dry bags as well for treating sidewalks after we use the blowers, been liking it better then Mag and other Blends that we have been using. Its a little bit more expensive, but the residual is night and day compared to everything else we have used.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Didn't even know we were looking at snow Tuesday.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Roll the Dice with some moisture coming in Mon-Wed, but temps are below freezing at night, which makes great for treating 

Whiffy...How have things been treating you in SOMD? How did you make out with the Blizzard? When you going to come see me about getting into Liquids


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I tried to get him to last year but he's not interested. He doesn't cover salt cost as far as I know, so he's not worried about it.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

All good man

Just let me know if you guys every want some to try out, even for pre-treating sidewalks. we are starting to get hit up on Treating Salt piles now too, so just keep that in mind.

Hopefully we will all see some more white stuff soon.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

I am in Charles County. X treme SO MD. lol. Jinxed myself last week by loading everything up and nothing came of it......Hopefully Mon into Tues will be better...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Douglas Hands;2115656 said:


> I am in Charles County. X treme SO MD. lol. Jinxed myself last week by loading everything up and nothing came of it......Hopefully Mon into Tues will be better...


Don't feel bad. We were on site at 5 am with everything. It rained. Lol


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

86 cj . We are either in Fulton or on the Bodkin


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Marek;2115707 said:


> 86 cj . We are either in Fulton or on the Bodkin


No way. I hang out on the Bodkin in the summer time, take my boat with the Family to a friends house on the water and hang out quite a bit.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Yea I think I have seen you down there before.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Where in MD are you guys at.. I am right on the Potomac river in Cobb island


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Douglas Hands;2115853 said:


> Where in MD are you guys at.. I am right on the Potomac river in Cobb island


We are up in the Crofton Area


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I live in Calvert work in pg and northern va. Landscaping in Anne Arundel


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Right now I have contract for Charles County roads. But have pushed for Metro stations in DC and NOVA in past.


----------

